# Why men have better friends



## aston

Friendship between women: A woman didn't come home one night. The next morning she told her husband that she had slept over at a friend's house. The man called his wife's 10 best friends. None of them knew anything about it.

Friendship between men: A man didn't come home one night. The next morning he told his wife that he had slept over at a friend's house. The woman called her husband's 10 best friends, 8 of which confirmed that he had slept over, and 2 said that he was still there.


----------



## Amplexor

Plus we don't care if our best friend is wearing the same shoes as we are.


----------



## Yolandi

Women don't have the bro code. lol.


----------



## I dunno

They like to talk, especially when they're digging away at a massive hole, bless their little cotton socks xxx


----------



## Jetoroal

Hahaha so true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

